# Kill time between your next LSD TRIP



## 1252life (Jan 28, 2009)

I love taking LSD frequently. I've taken it probably about 20 times and every time i wait about 2 or 3 weeks before I go on my next psychedelic adventure.

I tried trippin 2 days in a row once and it didn't work.

Does anyone know how long you should wait before your next trip to get "the full effect" again?


----------



## shepj (Jan 28, 2009)

You can take the shit pretty often.. It's in and out of your body rather quickly, so chances are that in 2 days there is none left in your system. I don't see why someone couldn't continually trip for many days straight (maybe what you got wasn't LSD, but was a research chem on blotter paper).


----------



## hemlockstones (Jan 28, 2009)

if i go 2 days in a row the next day takes more... about twice as much....
pretty common

it is in your system a short time.. but you build tolerance quick

if you took the same dose both days then most likey your second dose wasnt enough and the feeling was lost in the "trip hangover" you had from the day before..
any of that make sence?


----------



## Jobo (Jan 28, 2009)

I believe the tolerance is something like 3-4 days, or perhaps im thinking of mushies.


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 28, 2009)

"Tolerance Builds up rapidly with LSD. The same amount the next day gives a noticeably diminished effect. This wears off after three days to a week. There is also some cross-tolerance with other drugs of the same 'tryptamine' chemical family (magic mushrooms, DMT)."


----------



## Lizard.King (Jan 29, 2009)

ohhhh acid <3


----------



## Tizzle312 (Jan 29, 2009)

How the hell do you guys find acid these days ??????????????????????????????????
i dont even see it at any raves , all they have is e , coke , meth but no lsd


----------



## 1252life (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't think I will be able to find it again after this. After looking for 4 years I randomly found 2 guys that sell it. One got popped and is in jail and the other is moving back east. But anyways the first tabs i got were white. and not nearly as potent as these blue tabs I have. THe white tabs are the ones i tried trippin 2 days in a row so who knows maybe those weren't LSD but sure felt like it. These blue tabs are 100% LSD they are pretty potent.

Whats the most anyone has been dosed with (give or take) i know its almost impossible to actually tell but i'm pretty sure my tabs were 100mg.


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Jan 29, 2009)

1252life said:


> I love taking LSD frequently. I've taken it probably about 20 times and every time i wait about 2 or 3 weeks before I go on my next psychedelic adventure.
> 
> I tried trippin 2 days in a row once and it didn't work.
> 
> Does anyone know how long you should wait before your next trip to get "the full effect" again?


I always heard that if you take it the next day you need twice as much to feel the same effect. I would probably agree but the more days you do it it might take a lot more. I usually only do this at festivals and on the last day it takes a LOT of acid to get me noticeably tripping and is almost impossible to get to any strong trip


----------



## Smiley D (Jan 29, 2009)

1252life said:


> i'm pretty sure my tabs were 100mg.



Mcg.

You would have a tough time ever coming back from 100 mg.


----------



## shepj (Jan 29, 2009)

I am in the middle of fucking no where (No raves in sight).. and we get the shit every week (Thanks Canada).


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 29, 2009)

1252life said:


> I love taking LSD frequently. I've taken it probably about 20 times and every time i wait about 2 or 3 weeks before I go on my next psychedelic adventure.
> 
> I tried trippin 2 days in a row once and it didn't work.
> 
> Does anyone know how long you should wait before your next trip to get "the full effect" again?


 Throughout the nineties I took hundreds, maybe thousands of trips and found that you need more and more the closer together you take them. You can burn yourself out aswell, you will know what I mean if you take enough. Then you need a long break, 2-3 months or so.


----------



## R3F3RMADN3$$ (Jan 29, 2009)

Smiley D said:


> Mcg.
> 
> You would have a tough time ever coming back from 100 mg.


 prolly 100ug, not mg


----------



## shepj (Jan 30, 2009)

R3F3RMADN3$$ said:


> prolly 100ug, not mg


I would hope. lol 100mg would be pretty heavy! That would only be a few huh! A sheet of 100 blotters at 100 ug would be 10mg.. and that's at like $400 USD.. So ten times that (getting near LD50.. this guy would be an acid brute!)


----------



## hom36rown (Jan 31, 2009)

R3F3RMADN3$$ said:


> prolly 100ug, not mg


I think that is what he meant by mcg.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 2, 2009)

yea one day of tripping wears me out i get tired i couldnt go days doing that ..
anyone ever get bad eye aches after tripping?? weird question just wondering


----------



## shepj (Feb 2, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yea one day of tripping wears me out i get tired i couldnt go days doing that ..
> anyone ever get bad eye aches after tripping?? weird question just wondering


Pretty much whole body aches man! It takes a lot out of a person IMO. But yeah.. my eyes were wide open the whole time my first trip! So I hear ya about the eye straining.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 2, 2009)

shepj said:


> Pretty much whole body aches man! It takes a lot out of a person IMO. But yeah.. my eyes were wide open the whole time my first trip! So I hear ya about the eye straining.



well ive had my fair share of tripping and still get it was just seeing if anybody else strained there eyes as much lol.. but i dont think im alone in no way

but yeah IMO too i think i takes alot out of people i always watch my buddys crash after tripping

...much love Wretched


----------



## as you are (Feb 8, 2009)

Smiley D said:


> Mcg.
> 
> You would have a tough time ever coming back from 100 mg.


haha nice catch....

Well at least where i live in florida, it took me around 3 years to finally find some acid. Mainly because i couldn't really trust the people who claimed to have it. But it was surprisingly simple to obtain. However i have gotten some DOI inplace of acid as well, which pissed me off quite a bit, it can be challenging at times...

Ask around, look around, best bet...


----------



## blood moon (May 22, 2016)

1252life said:


> I don't think I will be able to find it again after this. After looking for 4 years I randomly found 2 guys that sell it. One got popped and is in jail and the other is moving back east. But anyways the first tabs i got were white. and not nearly as potent as these blue tabs I have. THe white tabs are the ones i tried trippin 2 days in a row so who knows maybe those weren't LSD but sure felt like it. These blue tabs are 100% LSD they are pretty potent.
> 
> Whats the most anyone has been dosed with (give or take) i know its almost impossible to actually tell but i'm pretty sure my tabs were 100mg.


Micro grams and the avg. Dose is 100..you need double the next day.waiting one day and dosing tomorrow will report results then


----------



## Noinch (May 22, 2016)

It's going to be at least 2 weeks till your tolerance is right back to 0. I'd recommend 1-2 at least if you want to be getting the most out of your acid but if you have enough and don't mind using a lot you just have to keep doubling up your dose to feel good if you want to go on a day to day basis. Every 5-7 days shouldn't be too bad depending on how fast your body resets itself, maybe the first few times won't be too much different but definitely after a few goes in no time you'll be needing to take a 10 strip at once


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 27, 2016)

1252life said:


> I love taking LSD frequently. I've taken it probably about 20 times and every time i wait about 2 or 3 weeks before I go on my next psychedelic adventure.
> 
> I tried trippin 2 days in a row once and it didn't work.
> 
> Does anyone know how long you should wait before your next trip to get "the full effect" again?


It has always been a good solid *3* days to regain no tolerance with LSD


----------

